# Any muzzle/haltis?



## brekkie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi

We have a fear aggressive rescue dog and have worked with several trainers and now a behaviourist to get advice on how to deal with it. He seems to go through phases three steps forward four steps back. We would like to be able to use something like a headcollar so we can direct his head away from stimus but also need him muzzled. He currently wears a baskerville muzzle on and off lead as a safeguard (he has never bitten but snapped). I know the halti has a muzzle effect but what I am really looking for is an actual muzzle which you can also attach a leash too, is there anything like this?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## CWBullyBreedRescue (Dec 10, 2009)

I searched quite a few different sites, and all I could find was one or the other. I think you'd be best off getting a padded muzzle and putting a head collar over it.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I wouldn't trust something like that to hold a fear aggressive dog.

I know when I had my aggressive dog, he could and would slip a Halti with no problem. It doesn't take much to slip it. I would use a harness more then a halti. or both. Have a leash on the harness and one on the halti so if he slips the halti you still are able to control him via the harness.

I wouldn't trust a muzzle with leash attached to keep an aggressive dog at bay. Your asking for a break out if you do.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with Darkmoon, a head collar/muzzle wouldn't be very secure on an aggressive dog. I think Gentle Leader makes a no-pull harness, and it has the ring to attach the leash on the front of the chest, so it sorta flips them around if they lunge. That would probably be a lot more secure and just as effective, plus it wouldn't interfere with his muzzle


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I know this might be a stupid question but why would a rescue take an aggressive dog? Are they adopting him out? That's a HUGE liability. I also agree that a harness and a muzzle seperately would likely be the best option while working with this guy. Good luck.


----------



## tgif (Dec 10, 2009)

I have two fear aggresive/ dominance agressive dogs. I use the halti on my dominant one but yes she can slip it quite easily. There are a lot of different ways to do revert their attention, like clickers and stuff but with anything your time has to be good and you must learn to read their body language to divert their attention in time. I found that when I used the muzzle (soft nylon Muzzle) my dog became more stressed out because she felt like she couldnt protect herself. then I used a chain collar high on her neck that did work for her. I am currently using either a flat collar or the halti. I dont like harnesses because they encourage pulling and make it a little more difficult to divert the attention of a lunging aggressive dog, its like a yoyo effect. What i do is put on the halti and if I sense she is focusing to much on another dog or is about to get fearful I make myself calm and give a gentle tug upward on the halti If that doesnt work and she starts to fight me I let her back up while keeping upward pressure on the halti and put a hand on her collar and gently lead her forward tugging on the collar everytime she looks back or lunges. The key is to remain calm and observant. I found my dogs tend to relax alot more if I do this then mindless tugging and corrections constantly.I also will sometimes break into a fast run/sprint if I see another dog coming ior behind a fence. if the dog slows i keep going no matter what. This encourages the dog to focus on keeping up with me and not on the other dog. I reward the dog if he doesnt react and keeps up. all ways reward good behavior.


----------



## brekkie (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you for all of your advice I will try out a few of your ideas.

_I know this might be a stupid question but why would a rescue take an aggressive dog? Are they adopting him out? That's a HUGE liability. I also agree that a harness and a muzzle seperately would likely be the best option while working with this guy. Good luck._

They told us the dog was bullet proof - basically because he was good in kennels, I think they thought he was ok. The history we had was that he came from a family with 2 screaming kids and started to growl at them and them a friend came round and decided to stared him out (stupid) and he lunged at them. I think perhaps he was tormented to death by the kids as a puppy and when he came to be an adolescent could take no more. We got him when he was nearly one. He is a quite nervous dog, good with myself and boyfriend but not with strangers and strange dogs


----------

